# Who Posts their Property?



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

OK, in light of neighbor issues I was having, I am wondering who here with property posts various warning signs, and what signs, and why.

I've read up on it, and in this state you are better posting both Beware of Dog and No Trespassing signs because that means anyone on your property was properly warned and is assuming the risk that comes with trespassing. 

I have two Beware of Dog signs, and one sign that includes Beware of Dog, No Trespassing, and Video Surveillance on Property (in one sign). but I'm thinking to do it properly, I'd need to post No Trespassing/Beware of Dog signs all around my property boundaries. Which seems like a lot, and I kind of hate to do... I'm thinking maybe "No Trespassing without written permission" because I am OK with hikers passing through if I know they are there. Non-hunting and non-motorized use is fine. I have 5 acres of woods mostly, including a fenced in yard for the dogs.

I was also thinking about posting "Working Dog" or "Guard Dog on Duty" signs, but that perhaps too specific as far as legalities go. Some signs I see on Amazon say "Dog will Bite, not responsible for injury or death" that seems super iffy legally, or maybe not? 

I want to post the least obnoxious signs possible, while still covering all legal bases. I'm also wondering if it makes any sense to post at the end of the driveway. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ToniTX (Nov 24, 2019)

Not an expert but, for me...

I looked for a sign without red/aggressive colors, just a plain 'Dogs in the property, please close the door'.
It implies there are dogs ..... and anyone opening the door might meet them.... but if, for instance, someone is calling 911 for some reason or there is some misunderstanding about 'dangerous' dogs... nothing is explicitly showing that. 

My dogs are peaceful german shepherds and I'm warning everyone they are there.. in my backyard. 
Maybe it is too much, but I'd rather have a good defense against 'some people' willing to find an excuse.

Be discreet, be assertive and do not let anyone tell your dogs are a danger for them because something is signaling that...


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought this property about a year ago. There's a sign in the window of the door to the garage that says "Beware of Vicious Dog".

The previous owner had a King Charles spaniel...: :rofl:

I've thought of taking it down, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I have always been told the best bet is to post No Trespassing signs. Even a Dog on Premises sign can be iffy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should check your state laws. In some states a "beware of dog" sign has legal implications.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

OK- it looks like "No Trespassing, Property Protected by Video Surveillance" is the way to go. My state has a statute that withholds strict liability if the person is trespassing. This is good to know, as I've read crazy cases where a burglar was bitten while robbing someone's house and won a lawsuit. Really, I'm far more worried about the human element out there bothering my dogs than the other way around! 

I fantasized a bit about posting something like "Crazy (female dogs) on Premises" but I won't. Gotta stay true to who I am, even in light of a very non-neighborly neighbor.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

There was a case regarding a dog attack that occurred on the fenced and chained dog's property. A lot of people weighed in from all over the country. It seems that some states only recognize trespassing if the property is posted with No Trespassing signs.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

In this state, you are allowed to hunt, fish, hike, etc. on private property unless it is clearly posted per state statute. It's very specific- like the signs need to have your name and contact info on them. Arguably, otherwise they aren't up to snuff. But the state also has a stipulation that a person on private property can not sue the owner for injury if they are on that property. So, this is why property owners are willing to allow snowmobile trails on their land, because they can't be sued if someone crashes and injures themselves. 

I love being able to use private land for hiking, etc. However, I do think I'll be properly posting my property as "No Trespassing".


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd put up only no trespassing signs. Beware of dog signs and the like can provide a huge liability. There are laws governing aggressive dogs and so posting any signs that your dog is dangerous can indicate that you knew you had a dangerous dog and were not taking proper safety measures to keep it from biting anybody.

That said I think a please close the gate dog on premises of along those lines would be fine. It lets people know you have a dog, without indicating its dangerous. That's the main thing is to make sure the wording cannot suggest that the dog is dangerous.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

^^^^ What Kazel said is true in my state.Dog on premises/no trespassing and Private property no access without owner permission is what signage is encouraged here.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have a German Shepherd sign in the window. Should I remove it? Although I don’t need a sign. My dogs hear every noise and bark. There is no way to miss a German Shepherd bark.

I’m more worried about utility employees. We tried to flag our accounts to contact us before entering the yard but they don’t look. We just had someone out who we called, and he was very upset he could not get into the yard on his own because we barricaded it, knowing he was coming out. We explained he’s very lucky he didn’t come face to face with our dogs and he thanked us.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Can you contact your utility companies about installing remotes? All of our utilities are remote here.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes, but this was a special visit because we were digging and needed to know where the utility lines are located underground.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

I have "Caution electric" signs all over my property as it's completely fenced with electric for the horses, surrounding everything but the driveway. On top of that, I post No Trespassing and No hunting signs on the same fence. If you only post No hunting, hunters can still "technically" pass through to get to where they plan to hunt (like our apple orchard) but with no trespassing, it means just that, do not trespass.
I don't post Beware of dogs because you don't need to beware of my dogs, only me, I'm the one with the rifle.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Maybe this is helpful, maybe not... but when I took my hunters ed class we were told that unless we had express written and signed permission by the property owner only then were we allowed to be on it. And that to consider any property private unless marked otherwise. There does not have to be any signs or fences to be held in regard to the law if caught on it. Really, public property is listed accordingly, why risk entering a parcel that is 98% likely to be privately owned without asking beforehand? Trespassing is trespassing whether you have signs posted or not, and ignorance is no excuse to the law. Also around here you are more likely to be shot by the owner than bit by a dog. I understand the reason for this post and to potentially alleviate legal implications in the event your dog bites someone, but isn’t this person in the wrong to begin with by being on your land?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm not in the USA. My signs read;

Dog on Premises
Entry by appointment only


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

atomic said:


> Maybe this is helpful, maybe not... but when I took my hunters ed class we were told that unless we had express written and signed permission by the property owner only then were we allowed to be on it. And that to consider any property private unless marked otherwise. There does not have to be any signs or fences to be held in regard to the law if caught on it. Really, public property is listed accordingly, why risk entering a parcel that is 98% likely to be privately owned without asking beforehand? Trespassing is trespassing whether you have signs posted or not, and ignorance is no excuse to the law. Also around here you are more likely to be shot by the owner than bit by a dog. I understand the reason for this post and to potentially alleviate legal implications in the event your dog bites someone, but isn’t this person in the wrong to begin with by being on your land?



Agree^^^ It's been many years since I hunted but that was the state or county laws in Virginia back then also...you needed written permission ....I have woods behind me that's a part of my property....see plenty of deer... but I've never posted it because I've never seen or heard a hunter close to me...frankly as far as the dogs go when a GSD goes off behind the fence people generally want to know A) is the fence strong enough to hold them....and B) can they jump the fence ?..we only have the one female GSD and two Aussies but they can still make guard dog music and most people aren't comfortable...


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

This state is a bit different. Private land is open to hunting, hiking, etc. unless posted. It's nice for a hiker, but for a land owner it can be tricky. Some of it has to do with continuing or existing use where a landowner with a certain amount of acreage gets a huge tax break if they leave the land open for hunting, hiking, etc. A conservation easement is similar. In fact, you can hunt within 300 ft. of a dwelling!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

No signs for me in NJ. Historically it could lend to an admittance that you knew of a dog's aggressive tendencies. This would only come into play if you invited someone in and they got bit. I know in my town dog are exempt from being labeled as vicious if they bite a trespasser. But if you invite, say, your teenager's friend in and your dog bites them the signage could work against you.

The are so loud when someone comes onto the property I dont feel like a sign is needed anyway. Anyone would know they are there.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

It's interesting - my neighbor lives alone and has no dog at all. In the window by her front door, she has a black & red sign that says BEWARE OF DOG. 

In the laws of our town, if your dog has bitten somebody, you are required to post BEWARE OF DOG signs around your property and contain your dog at all times. So it does have legal implications.

But I guess some people like my neighbor also feel it's a good deterrent for solicitors and burglars!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This site lists the laws for every state. I read them all. Lots of variety between states, but most refer to dog that you know will bite. If a dog has never bitten I am not sure what applies and what doesn't in some states.

https://simplyfordogs.com/beware-of-dog/beware-of-dog-sign-liability-law/


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't really like no trespassing signs. I put one up because the SO advised me to when our neighbors got a bit crazy and threatening. It made it easier for LE to enforce things. Mine says "Private Property No Tresassing". One sign, at the gate. 



Now people with business can come on the property, friends and neighbors - just about anyone until you tell them not to. Certainly utility crews, delivery people, civil servants on business are not regarded as trespassers. 



You might want to talk to your local SO or other LE agency.


----------



## Mikek3111 (Mar 22, 2017)

We just have a caution dog on premises enter at own risk sign, although in UK there is no legal requirement, then on side entrance to yard is a dogs running free sign although if you get close enough to the house to read the signs she will either be at the gate or the window barking anyway.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a magnet on my front door. It says, "Quiet! Guard dog is sleeping." It's my favorite. LOL!


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

We went with this posted on a stake like any other alarm system sign:










It's both comedic and functional! Our neighbors find it funny. Salesmen who used to walk up to our door to bother us don't find it funny and go away. I can't imagine what someone casing the neighborhood thinks.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

atomic said:


> Maybe this is helpful, maybe not... but when I took my hunters ed class we were told that unless we had express written and signed permission by the property owner only then were we allowed to be on it. And that to consider any property private unless marked otherwise. There does not have to be any signs or fences to be held in regard to the law if caught on it. Really, public property is listed accordingly, why risk entering a parcel that is 98% likely to be privately owned without asking beforehand? Trespassing is trespassing whether you have signs posted or not, and ignorance is no excuse to the law. Also around here you are more likely to be shot by the owner than bit by a dog. I understand the reason for this post and to potentially alleviate legal implications in the event your dog bites someone, but isn’t this person in the wrong to begin with by being on your land?


That's the big difference between the South and a lot of other places. I'm your state's neighbor, and the concept of "a man's home is his castle" (also known as the Castle Doctrine) is so valued and supported here, that the idea that anyone could win a lawsuit for getting hurt while trespassing is laughable. You'd get laughed at while being arrested, laughed out of the courtroom, and laughed at as you were hauled off to jail.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I couldn't find much on what a beware of dog sign could imply in okla, mostly that you'd be liable for a bite if person was there lawfully, like meter readers, people working for you, in a public place,etc. the other day they were talking on a senior living spot on the news about seniors putting up beware of dog sign as a deterant weither they had a dog or not, so here it doesn't seem like a sign itself implies anything, but you never know what could be used in a court case if you had one! I have a be ware of dog sign on both gates.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

So I suppose posting a "Guard Dogs on Duty, If Attacked Lie Face Down Until Help Arrives" is a bad idea?

This is a sign I saw for sale, and I'm thinking... yikes. 

(Since you can't sense the tone in text, I'm not considering this sign as an option at all)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

"If the dogs don't get you, the owner will" ??


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Kyrielle My sign is similar to yours. I like it.

I see two different purposes for signs. One is to protect the homeowner, but the other is to keep people off your property at all. I’m not sure the same sign can do both. If someone is going to trespass a sign won’t keep them out, but a dog warning might.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the bottom line is that honest people who see a No Trespassing sign will honor it. Jerks/thieves won't.

Signs that say surveillance or dogs might stop the jerks/thieves.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

My sign simply says, "I can make it to the gate in 2 seconds, can you?". The sign inside the back door says " The door was locked for your protection, not ours ".


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My yard is fenced all the way around so I have signs that basically say to keep the gates closed with the classic silhouettes of GSDs. It doesn't say danger. Most people assume GSDs shouldn't be messed with. I have a bin outside of the gate for parcels so that deliveries don't have to come to the door. Any workmen we hire are told to call when they come to the gate. We insist on opening and closing the gate ourselves as much for their protection as ours. There is no "you forgot and left the gate open" if we insist on opening and closing it ourselves.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We confronted this about 15 years ago. We have an adult son who loves to ring the doorbell to turn the dogs on. He was coming for dinner one evening and the doorbell rang. (we rarely, if ever, have anyone travel all the way through the woods to our house). I assumed it was #1 son so I just opened the door. It was a stranger (a nice young man I think might have been up to no good). Both Jake the puppy and arthritic old Max, the pit bull, ran out to 'greet' him and gave him the thrill of a lifetime. I could not pull them off him and had to yell for help. Anyhow, it occurred to me that if they had actually bitten him we would have a problem so signs became an issue. In the end we decided that the insurance company would probably rather we alerted people, than not and have a problem with liability because we did not warn them. So coming up the driveway are 'no trespassing' 'beware of dog' and 'keep out' signs stapled to the trees. NOTE: the signs do not work with Census workers. 

Oh, and there is a sign by the front door advising to Beware of Zombie Dogs. One bite is all it takes, you know... I also have a sign stuck on the inside door going into the garage warning that the dogs bite first and ask questions later. GS's are very smart.


----------



## 4K9Mom (Jun 19, 2019)

I have No Trespassing signs with a GSD silhouette. Less is more. 

I made them at https://www.buildasign.com/


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Buckelke said:


> We confronted this about 15 years ago. We have an adult son who loves to ring the doorbell to turn the dogs on. He was coming for dinner one evening and the doorbell rang. (we rarely, if ever, have anyone travel all the way through the woods to our house). I assumed it was #1 son so I just opened the door. It was a stranger (a nice young man I think might have been up to no good). Both Jake the puppy and arthritic old Max, the pit bull, ran out to 'greet' him and gave him the thrill of a lifetime. I could not pull them off him and had to yell for help. Anyhow, it occurred to me that if they had actually bitten him we would have a problem so signs became an issue. In the end we decided that the insurance company would probably rather we alerted people, than not and have a problem with liability because we did not warn them. So coming up the driveway are 'no trespassing' 'beware of dog' and 'keep out' signs stapled to the trees. NOTE: the signs do not work with Census workers.
> 
> Oh, and there is a sign by the front door advising to Beware of Zombie Dogs. One bite is all it takes, you know... I also have a sign stuck on the inside door going into the garage warning that the dogs bite first and ask questions later. GS's are very smart.


The problem with the biting and those signs is that you're admitting to having a dangerous dog. Dangerous dogs in many states/cities etc. have specific laws and ordinances that the owners have to follow to prevent bites or limit the risk. So that's how you can get sued and have the people win if they get bit. It isn't considered a fair warning it's considered an admission that you have and know that you have a dangerous dog. So if it bites somebody it's because you failed to keep it properly contained not because they came unannounced or trespassed.

Basically, A no trespassing sign protects you because it says you aren't allowed on my property so it's your fault you got hurt. But beware of dog says that you have a dangerous dog and you aren't stopping it from biting people. It increases your liability. I get that many of us have shepherds and are aware that they could bite people. But you have to be careful in how you present that. Dog on premises doesn't say it's dangerous but beware of dog or dog bites does.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Kazel said:


> Basically, A no trespassing sign protects you because it says you aren't allowed on my property so it's your fault you got hurt. But beware of dog says that you have a dangerous dog and you aren't stopping it from biting people. It increases your liability. I get that many of us have shepherds and are aware that they could bite people. But you have to be careful in how you present that. Dog on premises doesn't say it's dangerous but beware of dog or dog bites does.


sigh, yes, sometimes it comes down to wording. We all know what we mean and so do the people that come to our doors. Lawyers do their job by using every letter and punctuation to support their client.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

We have always had no trespassing signs posted on our properties. Even then we've had trespassers (some people just suck) but it covers us. We have a leg to stand on legally.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have signs that say do not pet or feed the dogs, and signs that say do not open the gate. That's on fenced dog areas. I've gotten varying reactions to all of those but one ongoing theme is people thinking it doesn't apply to them because they know better. I've gotten a bit grumpy with people over that. Had one delivery driver get pretty indignant with me about the do not pet/feed sign. Whatever. My dogs, my yard, we're not all here for your entertainment.

i post my whole property no trespassing but that is because people are SO nervy about hunting on everyone's property without asking permission. I walk my dogs on my property and I don't want to be in fear of us getting shot. We wear orange and everything anyway, and I kind of assume there are people up there, but I try to discourage as much as possible.

One scenario that runs through my mind-- my big male shepherd spies a man up int he woods I have very little doubt he'd charge and bark and sound pretty ferocious. What if the hunter decides to shoot him in self defense? He's already locked and loaded looking for deer. My dog wouldn't be out of line to go at someone he found on our property where he knows no one ought to be. This time of year I make him stay closer to me than usual even so I can call him off whatever, but it still scares me.

Every year they shoot each other-- my vet tells me cows have been brought in to the game warden. If you're stupid enough to shoot somebody's milk cow....i don't trust you anywhere near my dogs with a gun.

I saw some hunters unloading a dead coyote off the tailgate at the end of my driveway opening weekend of deer season.

Scary days. I've tried to make it known to the locals that I walk dogs up there- some of them will not be friendly if they come upon a stranger, and I do NOT want you up there with guns on my property. We've asked hunters to leave more than once and it is not received well. Some guys got so mad at us last year that they dumped garbage out of their trucks all over our property after we asked them to leave. That's so rude I can't even deal. Makes me FURIOUS to think about it. Who pays the taxes on this land again? Oh yeah. Me.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Check to see if your community has some kind of No Solicitor laws. Usually it requires a posting near the front door. If you and and it’s posted, they technically can’t ring your bell or try to bother you in any way.

https://stopsoliciting.org/no-solic...-solicitors-is-door-to-door-soliciting-legal/


----------



## Carrie Reich (Nov 29, 2019)

I live in Louisiana. I have BEWARE OF DOG signs and NO TRESPASSING signs on all four sides in side the fence line as well as outside on the privacy fence. 

Our dogs are not aggressive unless you come into the yard without one of us with you. But they are very defensive on their turf or if they feel we are being threatened.


----------



## IrenefWZMitchell (May 15, 2021)

Whenever I see such things, I try to find information if this house is for sale. Usually, they are at a very low price and can bring a lot of profit. In my opinion, investing in real estate is always a good idea, and I don't understand why people keep their money in banks if they can make some investments. Most of all I lie investing in Lumina houses, because they are situated in good areas, and are cheap. This is my main passive income because I give it for rent for young families because it is at a good price and is situated near green places.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

IrenefWZMitchell said:


> It is said by the law, that you need to have such signs, even if your dog is not aggresive


Old thread ...but as above every State is different.
Personally, I believe Castle Law should apply everywhere.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"(No trespassing without permission" is meaningless. A person with permission is not trespassing. With reluctance I put a Private Property No tresspassing sign at my gate. I put it there because it gives LE the authorization to legally remove people from my property. We had a neighbor who had slipped over the edge and did not stay away when told to. and from the same family one who screamed curses at me. After another youngster decided to reach through the hot wire, I put hot wire signs up. - We're seeing an influx of city folks out here and they do not know country manners. AKA Leave other people's livestock alone.


----------



## NicholasWatson (Sep 11, 2020)

I think that all these signs are such bullshit. Nobody needs them. 
What a terrible time we live in! I never thought anyone could do anything ugly and leave unpunished. But that's life. Sometimes I would like to go and live in another world, but that is not possible  
Anyway, when I buy something with a lot of money, I'll always consult with someone good at it. I never hesitate to address a specialist in the field because I promised myself that. But, unfortunately, we would often screw it up and buy something, and it was of poor quality. So, if someone needs help in finding real estate, I can recommend this blog Real Estate Syndication: What Is It And How Can You Profit? - Financial Freedom Countdown. He has been of use to me many times.


----------

